# 25.5" Scale or 26.5" (Baritone) Scale for drop c tuning?



## barllly (Jul 11, 2013)

I am looking at getting a Schecter Blackjack SLS C-1 guitar but can't decide if I should go with the standard scale or go with the baritone guitar. It will be tuned in drop c (C G C F A D). I'm not sure of I should go with the standard guitar and just change the string gauge. Any tips?


----------



## Joshua (Jul 11, 2013)

Standard 25.5" is fine for Drop C. It's just personal preference. If you get a 26.5" scale, you can use thinner strings, and the low end may sound clearer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

You'll be fine with the 25.5'' scale. If you were to tune to standard C, then I'd look into the baritone version.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 11, 2013)

Doesn't matter, they'll both sound fine.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 11, 2013)

Play both and see which you like better.


----------



## barllly (Jul 11, 2013)

what's some good string gauages to use?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/242646-string-gauge-drop-c-tuning-6-string.html


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 11, 2013)

Play the one that is more comfortable for you. Plenty of awesome sounding recordings and live performances in Drop C have been done as low as the 24.75 scale with the right strings.  

EDIT: didn't see your request for good string gauges. A lot of people like the 11-56 set by d'addario
'


----------



## barllly (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes Sir


----------



## barllly (Jul 11, 2013)

If i can ill try to play with both of them but knowing my stores they wont carry any


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 11, 2013)

I played a jackson Soloist (24.75") tuned to Drop C yesterday. Scale length never even crossed my mind.


----------



## guitarnoize (Jul 11, 2013)

Just my 2c but you will get much better note definition from a longer scale length as you can use a regular string gauge. When you hear people using a .80 on the bottom E to play in drop A you get a really muddy tone.


----------



## vilk (Jul 11, 2013)

to me drop c doesn't seem low enough to necessitate a baritone scale. I am pretty sure most bands that play drop C just have normal scale guitars, sometimes even a short scale. I've played in bands in drop C on a 25.5 and I certainly didn't need any special strings (just a little heavy) or scale length.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 12, 2013)

You could get a baritone if you were planning on tuning lower then drop c every once in a while. 

One reason I love baritones is because the tension is greater, allowing you to use smaller strings and retain more definition, especially from the bottom end. However, standard scale is acceptable even down to drop G with the right strings. 

I tend to stay away from baritones as my hands are crazy small and I love using complex chords near the first few frets, which is somewhat harder with the increased distance between frets. Some say this difference is negligible.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been playing in drop C for 10 years or so. I've always used 10-52 strings and jumped between 24.5 and 25.5 guitars with absolutely no problems at all. You'll be fine with the 25.5 if you wanted to get that one.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> I've been playing in drop C for 10 years or so. I've always used 10-52 strings and jumped between 24.5 and 25.5 guitars with absolutely no problems at all. You'll be fine with the 25.5 if you wanted to get that one.


This. Exactly what he said.

I play drop c on a 24.5 and a 25.5 with 10-52 and it's perfect.


----------



## indreku (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd go with the baritone, yes some might say that the neck is to long for drop C but, you will have the option of tuning lower in the future and I prefer the 26,5 scale over 25,5. 
You can all standard sized necks to drop C, hell I got caparison 24,75 neck that is in drop A currently. 

But go with which feels more natural to you, my friend has the blackjack C-1ex guitar and the neck is marvelous I'm so jelly. Also my 8 string schecter is 26,5 and I'm in love with it.


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 12, 2013)

Drop C in a 24.75" neck with 11-60s since I started playing guitar. I rest my case.


----------



## barllly (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I might stick with a 25.5 but I'll try out a baritone too


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 12, 2013)

Like most people here are saying, either one will be fine. Personally, I'd go 26.5" because I like to have a good amount of tension without using really thick strings. I use 27" scale guitars in drop C with my band and I feel like I get great clarity and string tension with 10-52 strings. The fret spacing is obviously a little wider, but it doesn't really bother me. I actually like it when I get higher up on the neck since the frets aren't quite so close together.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 12, 2013)

I like the bigger choice of guitars with the more conventional 25.5" scale, so I'd recommend finding a whole guitar that suits your playing in that tuning, not just a scale length.

I use D'addario 11-56 in that tuning on an Ibanez JS-6 and that works perfectly well for me


----------



## bradthelegend (Jul 13, 2013)

guitarnoize said:


> Just my 2c but you will get much better note definition from a longer scale length as you can use a regular string gauge. When you hear people using a .80 on the bottom E to play in drop A you get a really muddy tone.





As others have said, 52s work great on a standard scale. Will you be using the guitar only for Drop C, or do you plan on tuning up/down every now and then? If you plan on going higher than C, I wouldn't bother with the baritone, but if you think you'll end up in the neighborhood of B then it probably wouldn't hurt to have a longer scale.


----------



## Chasethebreather (Jul 13, 2013)

25.5 is more than enough. Even a typical les Paul scale at 24.75 would be fine.


----------



## Kharon (Jul 13, 2013)

Baritones are always cool! i'd go for the 26,5 just because


----------



## Winspear (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd go for the 26.5 because it wont be any harder to play and there is wiggle room for tuning lower should you wish. Also, I'd want to be using a 62 or 64 gauge which I've noticed as have others that seems to be the point where things start to get dull on 25.5.
That's not to say a 64 gauge will be dull on 25.5. It's really fine. But a 62 on 26.5 will be slightly better as well as a bit tighter. 

But if you're happy with anything less than 49 in E you wont need to go that tight anyway  I'd urge you to go well above 52 though..that's super super slinky territory, looser than a 42 E.


----------



## barllly (Jul 13, 2013)

As of right now I use .10 - .46 strings on my guitar for standard tuning and I like the way that feels.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 13, 2013)

Then you want to look for 11-58 for 25.5 or 11-56 for 26.5 (this will be a bit closer to what you are used to)


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 13, 2013)

i use d'addarios ballance set of 11's and i swap the heavy string for a 56 for drop 6...all the strings have even tension!


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 13, 2013)

25.5 is good i play in Drop A# on my 25.5 and its just fine just use the right strings id go with 11's -.56 and have it set up properly


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 13, 2013)

I think standard length is good all the way to drop B in most cases. Drop below B (and sometimes even B depending on string gauge used) and I think 26.5+ will give you "truer" notes.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 14, 2013)

I usually use a 10-52 set, it works good if you like to bend your strings far but I rarely bend strings so I may go with heavier strings.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like the idea of venturing into baritone territory until B standard at least. Even then bands like Carcass have been playing in B with standard scale guitars. Hell, they now use Gibsons (24.75). I used my Ibby RG321 in my old death metal band in B and it fared ok.


----------



## barllly (Jul 15, 2013)

I think when the time comes I'm going to get the 25.5"


----------

